

Yahoo Mail silent on a massive data failure on March 1st, 2013 - YMailPlusUser

It looks like Yahoo has deactivated/deleted thousands of its users' email accounts on March 1st 2013, and is ignoring all requests for clarification.<p>I've personally lost over a decade worth of emails even though I'm an active Plus subscriber (which means I pay to never get deactivated). I have also been ignored by their customer service department since I contacted them four days ago.<p>See below for links to thousands of other users complaining about the same issue:<p>http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Y-Mail/messages<p>http://malaysia.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20130302142839AAiN3Qk<p>http://nz.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20130302094306AAK7ivU<p>Search on Google for "Yahoo Mail account deactivated" and you'll see a huge number of recent posts, all from March 1st 2013.
======
YMailPlusUser
It's not about account access - Yahoo randomly deactivated thousands of users
email accounts on one day. Everyone could login using the same password
immediately.

------
xauronx
My boss had issues with his account not letting him log in. A password reset
seems to have triggered something that's letting him access his account now.

------
bogorman
Will @marissamayer sort this out. If users lose confidence in Yahoo Mail its
game over for the company.

